
When will average people be able to afford commercial space flight? - evo_9
http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/840/when-will-average-people-be-able-to-afford-commercial-space-flight
======
lutusp
Not to sound like a grump, but if you don't get at least one full orbit, it's
a carnival ride. Decades from now, people will look back at this introductory
phase of civilian spaceflight, and the prices, and laugh at what people called
"going into space."

